
Amazon and Alibaba in talks to buy the Brazilian Postal Service - reese_john
https://labsnews.com/en/news/business/amazon-vs-alibaba-the-global-giants-could-fight-for-the-brazilian-post-office-in-case-of-privatization/
======
ramon
If Alibaba buys it it's going be the glory of Aliexpress in SA, but since
Amazon has recently invested a lot in storage facilites maybe a Amazon /
Alibaba greater partnership can occur and that can be huge benefit for all.

